# West bay area ***(JAWS)***



## DBA

Sorry for the late report. Buddy caught this in about 18-20 ft of water. The tide was comin in, the moon was directly under feet, And the forcast showed 4 stars. Wind was out of the south/south-east at about 10. Bite was slow at first daylight, but turned on after the sun came out. My buddy was bumpin a gulp off the bottom when I heard *"GET THE GAFF". *The pic pretty much tells the rest of the story. Mucho greenies to my bud. It ways a way 2cool morning. Tight lines.


----------



## SargentMike

LOL, nice report! What taxidermy is he going to use to mount that bad boy? lol


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Wow ... ! Did you tail rope that bad boy, drag him up on the sand for the photos, and release him back to Davey Jones Locker ... ?

Hilarious ...


----------



## Red Tuna

%@#%@!! And to think I grew up swimming in that bay. I'm not going to be able to sleep at night.


----------



## Bigwater

Was your motor on fire or just smokin??

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Chase This!

Bigwater said:


> Was your motor on fire or just smokin??
> 
> Biggie:biggrin:


Darn 2 strokes.

Brandon


----------



## Zork

Man...i'm sure wished you wouldn't of blacked out the background...i would love to get on some of that action


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men

Zork said:


> Man...i'm sure wished you wouldn't of blacked out the background...i would love to get on some of that action


I'm glad he blackened the background. Don't want to give up that "HotSpot".


----------



## Sweet Action

LMAO!!!


----------



## robul

sweet catch.  great report.. details amazing..


----------



## Coon

Don't look now but I think it took a bite out of your windshield...


----------



## ranch extreme

Jaws could have sunk your boat ... what were you thinking!!!

You blacked out the background ... now I don't know what water to avoid swimming in!


----------



## WestEndAngler

I just popped some popcorn if this is going to be anything like his last Fishing Report thread it should get good!


----------



## Chase This!

**** said:


> Don't look now but I think it took a bite out of your windshield...


ate his bow seat as well.

Brandon


----------



## Tony Espinoza

*Scary Fish*

That way 2Cool and blacking out the back ground smart fisherman (LMAO)


----------



## WestEndAngler

*Hammer Time!*

Jamaica Beach Hammer Head


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

What color crocs were you wearing?


----------



## DBA

ShortyStillSurfs said:


> What color crocs were you wearing?


PINK


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

was that some of that 80 # power pro with a top shot of 140 tied to a 4 way granny not over an eight way swivel?


----------



## DBA

YOU ARE CORRECT SIR... GREENIES FOR SHORTY


----------



## ranch extreme

I think I'm going to pop some popcorn too ... butter anyone?


----------



## SURF Buster

THAT SHARK IS REALLY ABOUT 10 YEARS OLD. THE PCB"S STUNTED HIS GROWTH..


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

UH HUHUHUH hE SAID PCB. BECAREFUL TALKING LIKE THAT THEY WILL TAKE ALL YOUR GREEN DOTS


----------



## DBA

Oh yeah forgot mention it was a black tip.


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

hOW CAN YOU SEE HIS TIP


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

sO WHEN YOUR BUD SAID " GET THE GAFF" WHICH GAFF DID YOU GET . BIG GAFF OR LITTLE GAFF DID YOU GET THE GAFF.


----------



## DBA

GREENIES FOR EVERYONE.....


SHORTY YOU FEELIN O.K.? YOU LOOK A LITTLE RED
WAY 2COOL....TIGHT LINES


----------



## Captain Stansel

San Luis Pass!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

ESTUARIES?


----------



## DBA

ShortyStillSurfs said:


> sO WHEN YOUR BUD SAID " GET THE GAFF" WHICH GAFF DID YOU GET . BIG GAFF OR LITTLE GAFF DID YOU GET THE GAFF.


I COULDN'T FIND THE GAFF AND HE ALMOST KEEL HAULED MY BUTT


----------



## DBA

GEO TUBE


----------



## marshmadness

That thing is HUGE!!


----------



## MadMike

who's the dude who caught it?


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

DBA said:


> I COULDN'T FIND THE GAFF AND HE ALMOST KEEL HAULED MY BUTT


dONT SAY B**T


----------



## WestEndAngler

I'll take some butter!!


----------



## DBA

MadMike said:


> who's the dude who caught it?


Why don't you tell us.


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

I RECOGNIZ ETHAT GUY FROM ANOTHER POST. DID HE GET A HOLD OF YOUR BACKGROUND?


----------



## DBA

ShortyStillSurfs said:


> I RECOGNIZ ETHAT GUY FROM ANOTHER POST. DID HE GET A HOLD OF YOUR BACKGROUND?


Different guy... Plus Mike went with the straight up bblackout.....I used the spray can to make it look more thugish.


----------



## mastercylinder60

you just missed the tackle time tournament. 

where is it 20' deep in west bay?


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

mastercylinder said:


> you just missed the tackle time tournament.
> 
> where is it 20' deep in west bay?


AT THE SECRET SPOT


----------



## mastercylinder60

i see.


----------



## MadMike

the 20 foot gar hole (diversionary)


----------



## salth2o

WestEndAngler said:


> Jamaica Beach Hammer Head


Fixed...


----------



## DBA




----------



## DBA

MadMike said:


> the 20 foot gar hole (diversionary)


I'll never tell


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

SALT H20 UR AWESOME


----------



## WestEndAngler

HMMM POPCORN!!!  LMAO


----------



## WestEndAngler

20' in W. Bay???? near grass... I'd say causeway rail bridge or SLP no other place produces enough water movement to get 20'... Unless your somewhere off the ship channel but your last photos weren't anywhere near there.


----------



## ranch extreme

He probably meant 2' of water. Just a typo ... happens sometimes.


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

kNOW HE MENT 20 FOOT AND I THINK ITS WORKING


----------



## DBA

Yeah I meant 20 foot


----------



## 007

mastercylinder said:


> i see.


Mastercylinder, Crappiegirl and myself will be at "SECRET SPOT" @ 6:00am sharp Saturday morning!!







Not sure where you Alvin Beaoches will be, but we'll be on the fish!!

Tight lines and slimey decks to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WestEndAngler

YAR!!!!!

I think this spot was just West of yalls spot DBA...


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

mwb007 said:


> Mastercylinder, Crappiegirl and myself will be at "SECRET SPOT" @ 6:00am sharp Saturday morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where you Alvin Beaoches will be, but we'll be on the fish!!
> 
> Tight lines and slimey decks to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HEY GET THE GAFF. i DIDNT KNOW YOU ONLY FISH IN THE WEEK ENDS.


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

You know its all in fun here right, I dont think I can handle anothe keel hual


----------



## WestEndAngler

You cant get any lower shorty... Good to see your capslock wasn't actually broken


----------



## ranch extreme

DBA ... can I follow you? ... I would like to catch a trophy like that some day


----------



## DBA

tIGHT LINES


----------



## DBA

ranch extreme said:


> DBA ... can I follow you? ... I would like to catch a trophy like that some day


I HAVE TO BLINDFOLD YA


----------



## ranch extreme

That's cool! ... fowlmouth can captain the boat


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

I had a job near Buda today so I went by Cabela's after I checked on my crew, they had Gulps fresh and saltwater out front of the bargin cave...they had lots of swimming mullet and not many shrimp, but hey at .25 cents I ended up with a shopping cart full to the top!! I have not told a soul until now and they should have some left in the morning. Good Luck!

PS..I have 3 garbage bags full in my living room and my wife wants to killllll me!lol
​


----------



## ranch extreme

You planning on cleaning out the bay of monster sharks with that much gulp?


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

I found that on the message board some guys claiming it


----------



## 007

ShortyStillSurfs said:


> I had a job near Buda today so I went by Cabela's after I checked on my crew, they had Gulps fresh and saltwater out front of the bargin cave...they had lots of swimming mullet and not many shrimp, but hey at .25 cents I ended up with a shopping cart full to the top!! I have not told a soul until now and they should have some left in the morning. Good Luck!
> 
> PS..I have 3 garbage bags full in my living room and my wife wants to killllll me!lol
> 
> ​


Tell your wife to take a number!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

I think its called .25 cent gulp


----------



## dbarham

ShortyStillSurfs said:


> was that some of that 80 # power pro with a top shot of 140 tied to a 4 way granny not over an eight way swivel?


 you stole my secret rig friggin potlickers i knew yall were watching wheres my crocs punks!


----------



## dbarham

mwb007 said:


> Mastercylinder, Crappiegirl and myself will be at "SECRET SPOT" @ 6:00am sharp Saturday morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where you Alvin Beaoches will be, but we'll be on the fish!!
> 
> Tight lines and slimey decks to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 good thing im from manvel!


----------



## ranch extreme

what's a manvel?


----------



## DBA

dbarham said:


> good thing im from manvel!


Hey buddy


----------



## DBA

mwb007 said:


> Tell your wife to take a number!!!!!!!!


Your so gonna get keel hauled shorty


----------



## DBA

ranch extreme said:


> what's a manvel?


Where the mob was started


----------



## 4-G-RANCH

*WOW*

I think we need a bigger boat.......


----------



## dbarham

******** muthas*



ranch extreme said:


> what's a manvel?


 its a mob of some crazy hellraisin ******* sumbiatches you didnt know?


----------



## dbarham

DBA said:


> Where the mob was started


 manvel junior high by stacey green the badest mofo in a many many county... and then every bull riding dance hall or honky tonk in between we never lost even when we got cut up!


----------



## ranch extreme

I know some ******** mobsters ... are you part of the Canalito Family ... I hear they are ruthless


----------



## dbarham

ranch extreme said:


> I know some ******** mobsters ... are you part of the Canalito Family ... I hear they are ruthless


 as a matter of fact my wifes first cuz with mickey and lee my dad used to box with lee before i knew the wife... my family has known them forever ur right especially lee he told me he knocked out george foreman and i beleive it.


----------



## salth2o

ranch extreme said:


> what's a manvel?


about 4 pounds. oops...that's a henway. I think this is a manvel...


----------



## dbarham

salth2o said:


> about 4 pounds. oops...that's a henway. I think this is a manvel...


 no you will know when a manvel gets ya hes not scary!


----------



## dbarham

DBA said:


> Hey buddy


 ready for the cookoff boy!


----------



## ranch extreme

dbarham said:


> as a matter of fact my wifes first cuz with mickey and lee my dad used to box with lee before i knew the wife... my family has known them forever ur right especially lee he told me he knocked out george foreman and i beleive it.


You know Mickey?!?!?! ... I never met Mickey but know his brother Tim ... a down right cool ***** of a fan friend with Tim ... aka Timothy ... aka ... Hang Nine


----------



## 007

*Can you top this????????????*

Well??????


----------



## MadMike

dbarham said:


> ready for the cookoff boy!


hes ready as long as you dont let him try silver ell on the jetties


----------



## DBA

dbarham said:


> ready for the cookoff boy!


Question is are you ready


----------



## ranch extreme

whose cooking what, where, when ... I'm hungry ... popcorn didn't fill me up


----------



## salth2o

MadMike said:


> hes ready as long as you dont let him try silver ell on the jetties


Family show....


----------



## DBA

That's awesome


----------



## ranch extreme

Man ... I would get checked if I was you ... vomiting black stuff is not funny ... it could be a sign of a more serious condition


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

MadMike said:


> hes ready as long as you dont let him try silver ell on the jetties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what drinking gulp juice does for you


----------



## DBA

Whats a gulp


----------



## fowlmouth77

dude nice shorts what size are they


----------



## DBA

Hey I like that text you sent me earlier. That chick was hot


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

52's


----------



## fowlmouth77

dba snagglepuss that @#$&**


----------



## DBA

ShortyStillSurfs said:


> 52's


DID YOU GET A CALL?


----------



## DBA

fowlmouth77 said:


> dba snagglepuss that @#$&**


wAS THAT AN ELEPHANT TRUNK


----------



## ranch extreme

you would want another mans shorts!


----------



## fowlmouth77

ranch u goin east sat?


----------



## MadMike

remember thes 2 monsters? howed they taste?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 007

DBA said:


> Hey I like that text you sent me earlier. That chick was hot


That was your mother!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ranch extreme

MadMike said:


> remember thes 2 monsters?
> 
> dude ... you got cahones to hold those 2 so close to your family jewels


----------



## DatDude

These boys from alvin are to funny! Nice blacktip by the way!!! Greenies for everyone from alvin including shorty!!


----------



## ranch extreme

fowlmouth77 said:


> ranch u goin east sat?


East Texas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MadMike

hey foulmouth 1....2....3.... sing with me


----------



## kempker1409

Check it out.

http://2coolfishing.org/chat/


----------



## fowlmouth77

all day


----------



## ranch extreme

what the heck are you guys singing? George Michael songs?


----------



## fowlmouth77

si ranch


----------



## fowlmouth77

i see ur familiar with it


----------



## ranch extreme

only because you sing it everytime you're in my truck or in the boat!


----------



## fowlmouth77

ur old lady loves it by the way ur going out of town this weekend right


----------



## DBA

DatDude said:


> These boys from alvin are to funny! Nice blacktip by the way!!! Greenies for everyone from alvin including shorty!!


Shorty you got some greenie


----------



## DBA

fowlmouth77 said:


> ur old lady loves it by the way ur going out of town this weekend right


I love married women


----------



## ranch extreme

She's a feisty one ... I would be careful if I was you


----------



## fowlmouth77

sorry i dont even want mine


----------



## ranch extreme

well ... dark meat is sweater than white meat! & I can't do anything to help you with that.


----------



## fowlmouth77

is anybody fishin this weekend?


----------



## DBA

fowlmouth77 said:


> is anybody fishin this weekend?


Don't we fish every weekend


----------



## 007

fowlmouth77 said:


> is anybody fishin this weekend?


I am!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fowlmouth77

any reports on the weather?


----------



## ranch extreme

Can I cancel my trip and fish? and maybe target trophy shark?


----------



## 007

Coastal waters from High Island to Freeport, TX out 20 nm Good Luck!!!!!!


----------



## ranch extreme

Are there monster sharks in these waters?


----------



## 007

ranch extreme said:


> Are there monster sharks in these waters?


Take your a** out there and find out!!!!! Quit asking questions!!!!!!!!


----------



## MadMike

hey i think this guy is looking for someone to fish with


----------



## DBA

mwb007 said:


> Take your a** out there and find out!!!!! Quit asking questions!!!!!!!!


And you wonder why


----------



## fowlmouth77

sure u wanna go with me


----------



## 007

This is a one time deal!!!!!!!!! If the seas hold up, I'm going offshore Saturday!!!!!!!!!! I'm not going real far (20 nm max!!) Then I'm making a BEEEEEELINE back to my SECRET SPOT!!!!! Redfish and Flounder then we go home!!!!!! If interested pm me back!! If not, then wait for the report!!!!!!!1


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

Look how many points I have-1651 points total http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/usercp.php?#top


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

mwb007 said:


> This is a one time deal!!!!!!!!! If the seas hold up, I'm going offshore Saturday!!!!!!!!!! I'm not going real far (20 nm max!!) Then I'm making a BEEEEEELINE back to my SECRET SPOT!!!!! Redfish and Flounder then we go home!!!!!! If interested pm me back!! If not, then wait for the report!!!!!!!1


Ryan that looks like an invite

Put out or swim home


----------



## ranch extreme

mwb007 said:


> Take your a** out there and find out!!!!! Quit asking questions!!!!!!!!


It's on ... you ... me ... the water ... and a limit ... who can produce the ultimate stringer?


----------



## DBA

That's awesome shorty. I tried givin you some more but it told me I had to wait 24 hrs.. I've been handin the greenie out like big perm


----------



## 007

ShortyStillSurfs said:


> Ryan that looks like an invite


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

Im serious I need you to do it


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

seriously call me 281 793 3915 I wanna go with you this week end


----------



## ranch extreme

there's nothing wrong with being a gaff biotch!


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

Ranch extreme you a [email protected]$$


----------



## salth2o

Just having a little fun!


----------



## ranch extreme

Poor shark has been paraded like a trophy ... oh ... sorry ... it is a trophy!


----------



## DBA

I think the guy on the right wants to go too.


----------



## ranch extreme

is that an ex-officio shirt?


----------



## DBA

This guy too


----------



## ranch extreme

show me your crocs!


----------



## DBA




----------



## fowlmouth77

dude lets hook up my # is 555-6922


----------



## ranch extreme

I always knew you had crocs!


----------



## fowlmouth77

stonecreek pimp


----------



## ranch extreme

say bro .... we don't need your kind here!


----------



## MadMike

can i go too?


----------



## DBA

MadMike said:


> can i go too?


You should see the other


----------



## ranch extreme

Mad ... you can clean my fish or ducks any day for a photo op like that!


----------



## fowlmouth77

is that from a redhead?


----------



## DBA

More like a 200 pound sweat hog


----------



## ranch extreme

those biotches are mean ... they'll beak your eye out!


----------



## 007

ranch extreme said:


> is that an ex-officio shirt?


OK!!!!! I pm'ed both of you D^^Bas^ES!! My personal # and neither of you had the nads to call me back!!!!!!! This was an offering to take one of you fishing for free!! This justs shows me the caliber of people that I'm talking to!!


----------



## fowlmouth77

is this dude serious?


----------



## MadMike

fowlmouth77 said:


> is that from a redhead?


 she was more like a 250 when i sobered up the next morn.


----------



## ranch extreme

I didn't get a PM


----------



## 007

ranch extreme said:


> I didn't get a PM


Didn't send you one!!!!!!!


----------



## fowlmouth77

sounds like a charlie robision song


----------



## ranch extreme

that was my quote you quoted


----------



## DBA

mwb007 said:


> OK!!!!! I pm'ed both of you D^^Bas^ES!! My personal # and neither of you had the nads to call me back!!!!!!! This was an offering to take one of you fishing for free!! This justs shows me the caliber of people that I'm talking to!!


Preciate the offer. Alredy be fishin. We just meant I feel a little uncomfortable calling you so soon into our relationship. And calling names is no way to make us stronger:dance:


----------



## fowlmouth77

i dont need male companionship thank u anyway 007


----------



## 007

ranch extreme said:


> that was my quote you quoted


I'll tell you what then! Grab ahold of yourself and shake vigorously!! And imagine that it's a fish 'cause it's about as close as you'll get to one!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ranch extreme

please don't play with yourself on the forum ... children may be on here


----------



## fowlmouth77

dude i have a old lady sounds like u need one


----------



## ranch extreme

mwb007 said:


> I'll tell you what then! Grab ahold of yourself and shake vigorously!! And imagine that it's a fish 'cause it's about as close as you'll get to one!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


geez guy ... I know you're lonely on the water ... but I don't get involved with your kind


----------



## Snake

She's not singing...


----------



## MrNiceGuy

This thread is as f'ed up as Wesley Snipes check book.....LMAO
LUNCH IS ON ME AT JOES TOMORROW!!!!

throw the bait you'll catch the fishES bches.


----------



## 007

ranch extreme said:


> geez guy ... I know you're lonely on the water ... but I don't get involved with your kind


You'll go to bed dreaming about the fish that we'll catch tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## MadMike

im trying to go to sleep but yall are cracking me up. good one snake even my wife laughed


----------



## fowlmouth77

thats a major F U P A


----------



## DBA

Snake you finally made it. Did you read it all


----------



## ranch extreme

mwb007 said:


> You'll go to bed dreaming about the fish that we'll catch tomorrow!!!!!!!!


If that's a challenge ... I'm in ... anytime .. anywhere


----------



## salth2o

another


----------



## ranch extreme

MrNiceGuy said:


> This thread is as f'ed up as Wesley Snipes check book.....LMAO
> LUNCH IS ON ME AT JOES TOMORROW!!!!
> 
> throw the bait you'll catch the fishES bches.


which Joe's ... I'm all for a free meal!


----------



## MrNiceGuy

Snake said:


> She's not singing...


I saw a grandma with an aircraft carrier hanging out of her MO MO the other day in the channel....


----------



## ranch extreme

Is that Miss Moosknuckle USA?


----------



## MrNiceGuy

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMoose Knuckle!!!!!!!!!!!! on your face..


----------



## DBA

Snake you get my P.M.


----------



## ranch extreme

You might need a gaff to land her!


----------



## MrNiceGuy

Metal Gear?



DBA said:


> Snake you get my P.M.


----------



## MrNiceGuy

ranch extreme said:


> You might need a gaff to land her!


Gaff her where god sued her up a.k.a gooch.


----------



## DBA

MrNiceGuy said:


> Metal Gear?


HUH?


----------



## 007

MrNiceGuy said:


> Gaff her where god sued her up a.k.a gooch.


??????????????????????????????


----------



## DBA

mwb007 said:


> ??????????????????????????????


Hey buddy... Thought you left us for the night


----------



## MrNiceGuy

mwb007 said:


> ??????????????????????????????


My thoughts exactily...


----------



## 007

Ha!! You thought!!!!!!!!!! Who said that Einstein!!!!??????



DBA said:


> Hey buddy... Thought you left us for the night


----------



## ranch extreme

mwb007 said:


> Ha!! You thought!!!!!!!!!! Who said that Einstein!!!!??????


Doesn't sound like much of an insult ... try again


----------



## DBA

mwb007 said:


> Ha!! You thought!!!!!!!!!! Who said that Einstein!!!!??????


Me,,,,,, you just quoted it


----------



## MrNiceGuy

Einstein stated that thought a.k.a curriosity has it's own reason for existing.



ranch extreme said:


> Doesn't sound like much of an insult ... try again


----------



## ranch extreme

don't try to quote Einstein thinking that will make you seem intelligent ... I know you don't have more than a High School education ...

"The important thing is not to stop questioning. Curiosity has its own reason for existing. One cannot help but be in awe when he contemplates the mysteries of eternity, of life, of the marvelous structure of reality. It is enough if one tries merely to comprehend a little of this mystery every day. Never lose a holy curiosity."javascript:copy_to_clipboard('quote...ry every day. Never lose a holy curiosity.');


----------



## DBA

Peace I'm out/


----------



## 007

[Q
Peace I'm out/
UOTE=DBA]Peace I'm out/[/QUOTE]You were never here111111111


----------



## MrNiceGuy

AHHHHHSOOOOOO you are so nobile and wise.... What do you think will come of the atom smasher at CERN when they fire it up next month? Will they find the higgs particle?



ranch extreme said:


> don't try to quote Einstein thinking that will make you seem intelligent ... I know you don't have more than a High School education ...
> 
> "The important thing is not to stop questioning. Curiosity has its own reason for existing. One cannot help but be in awe when he contemplates the mysteries of eternity, of life, of the marvelous structure of reality. It is enough if one tries merely to comprehend a little of this mystery every day. Never lose a holy curiosity."


----------



## 007

MrNiceGuy said:


> AHHHHHSOOOOOO you are so nobile and wise.... What do you think will come of the atom smasher at CERN when they fire it up next month? Will they find the higgs particle?


Not sure. BUT...........I'm pretty sure that they'll find your dingleberry arse and boot ya before you can put the tweezers on your privates!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrNiceGuy

mwb007 said:


> Not sure. BUT...........I'm pretty sure that they'll find your dingleberry arse and boot ya before you can put the tweezers on your privates!!!!!!!!!!


How did you know about my dingles. I thought it was patient client privelage?


----------



## The Machine

4 stars didn't pan out


----------



## DatDude

I'm wasted.


----------



## MrNiceGuy

DatDude said:


> I'm wasted.


Nice!


----------



## MrNiceGuy

DatDude said:


> I'm wasted.


Dat just out of curriosity are you from MO CITY?


----------



## 007

MrNiceGuy said:


> Dat just out of curriosity are you from MO CITY?


Just 'cause you're from HO-MO City does'nt mean that everyone else is!!!!!!!


----------



## DatDude

nope from deer park


MrNiceGuy said:


> Dat just out of curriosity are you from MO CITY?


----------



## dbarham

DBA said:


> I think the guy on the right wants to go too.


hoof arteds an ugly mofo


----------



## dbarham

MrNiceGuy said:


> How did you know about my dingles. I thought it was patient client privelage?


 this is shortys other identity MR NICE GUY! nice [email protected]!


----------



## 007

dbarham said:


> hoof arteds an ugly mofo


I'd rather take the guy on the right, at least he's wearing a decent shirt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 007

How about these apples!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrNiceGuy

I feel like I'm in the matrix.-------->M.N.G not from Mo city. Little Compton up in here. Watchew know......nothing. Enough!!!! I'm going fishing supa dawg. I'll let you know how we did in the afternoon... Po-dun "baytard"..lol


----------



## MrNiceGuy

mwb007 said:


> How about these apples!!!!!!!!!!!


Nice old ace motor Jimmy Chan. You prob. know JW.


----------



## Zork

Now that's funny stuff there!:rotfl:


Chase This! said:


> ate his bow seat as well.
> 
> Brandon


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

between the sharks and that black arss fog I keep seeing in all the pics, I scared to go to west bay. I could never get home it that black fog rolled in on me!


----------



## deano77511

hey mike ,dba, how yall like this manvel i caught


----------



## ranch extreme

Nice Manvel .... all the manvels like that in manvel?


----------



## deano77511

hhhmmmmm not all of them most are in a defferant wieght class!


----------



## TomL

Is that dark shadow in the background the momma coming to get you?


----------



## jeeper2

Don't you dumships know a manvel is a BACKWARDS WRITTEN BEER CAN????!!


----------



## dbarham

jeeper2 said:


> Don't you dumships know a manvel is a BACKWARDS WRITTEN BEER CAN????!!


 oh yeah thats it


----------



## dbarham

*belive that*



ranch extreme said:


> Nice Manvel .... all the manvels like that in manvel?


 like i said you will know it when a manvel boy gets a hold of ya!


----------



## dbarham

wheres shortystillsurfs? new idenity huh! hes happy now


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

This spot is sooo secret I wont even tell ya who caught it ...... Need about 175 more pounds to be in the appropriate weight class though huh deano.


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

Here I is


----------



## deano77511

yeh shorty,i take it your in my wieght class when it comes to big manvels,hey me and sneeky peet about to go get a line wet want to go.


----------



## deano77511

*sceret spot*

Hey how about this seceret spot.KOST ST. LOL


----------



## DBA

mwb007 said:


> How about these apples!!!!!!!!!!!


Just curios why do you keep postin the same pics?


----------



## DBA

deano5x said:


> hey mike ,dba, how yall like this manvel i caught


I'm tellin brad


----------



## Swampmamma

**** WEREN'T YA'LL THROUGH ARGUING YESTERDAY?


----------



## mastercylinder60

this thread is off the chain.


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

deano5x said:


> yeh shorty,i take it your in my wieght class when it comes to big manvels,hey me and sneeky peet about to go get a line wet want to go.


DUDE IM STILL AT WORK TOO LATE? i LIVE BY YOU


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

wHITAKER STREET


----------



## DBA

CrappieGirl said:


> **** WEREN'T YA'LL THROUGH ARGUING YESTERDAY?


Yes mamm...No arguing here


----------



## DBA

ShortyStillSurfs said:


> DUDE IM STILL AT WORK TOO LATE? i LIVE BY YOU


Where yall goin? Sorry shorty forgot to call you at work


----------



## Swampmamma

DBA said:


> Yes mamm...No arguing here


good thing


----------



## ranch extreme

So whose taking first stab tonight?


----------



## DBA

I'm goin out tonight.... But I bet we can guess who.:dance:


----------



## DBA

CrappieGirl said:


> good thing


I like your avatar


----------



## dbarham

deano5x said:


> Hey how about this seceret spot.KOST ST. LOL


 them trees aint got no leafs flounder run?


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

Actually I know thoise peole across the street they have several dead trees just kickin it Lawn ornaments


----------



## dbarham

mwb007 said:


> How about these apples!!!!!!!!!!!


 i whoop those in the surf on topwaters in my secret blacked out spot those pics are played out


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

*Reddies*

-1442 points total http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/usercp.php?#top Latest Reputation Received


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

He stole em from my photo bucket and cut and paste his face and front yard to try and shake them haters off


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

Ryan PM me your number I lost my cell phone


----------



## allicat

TomL said:


> Is that dark shadow in the background the momma coming to get you?


I'm the "momma"....you rang? :tongue:  LOL


----------



## dospescados

How long was the fight and were do you get a gaff that small?


----------



## DBA

Fight took about 2 1/2 - 3 hrs. Relized the gaff was to small and had to wear it down, tail rope it and drag it in.


----------



## DBA

allicat said:


> I'm the "momma"....you rang? :tongue:  LOL


I talk to her and Brad this mornin and told her she was famous.


----------



## DBA

Shorty tha dude is so killin it


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

IM A MEMBER OF THE FROG HUNTERS GUILD


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

PICK ON SOMEONE YOUR OWn SIZE DBA


----------



## deano77511

ok dba i will get defferant pics,and you dont need to tell brad he knows,stop by shorty i got my frog gigs ready


----------



## salth2o

Looks like the black fog was an attempt to hide the fleetmates in his flotilla of Rear Admirals...


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

deano5x said:


> ok dba i will get defferant pics,and you dont need to tell brad he knows,stop by shorty i got my frog gigs ready


Lets go fishin IM leavin work whats your street adress deano


----------



## DBA

deano5x said:


> ok dba i will get defferant pics,and you dont need to tell brad he knows,stop by shorty i got my frog gigs ready


Ha ha thats funny. Talked to them this mornin. I told her she was famous:dance:


----------



## DBA

ShortyStillSurfs said:


> Lets go fishin IM leavin work whats your street adress deano


Shorty you leave yet.... Let's go


----------



## deano77511

yall no my house its the only bar on kost st. acrooss from the horses and donkeys.ooooooo dang i just gave the honey hole away ,thell all b fishing here tomorrow .lol


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

with the sand in the front yaRD
?


----------



## deano77511

i like that caps on the R.D Ray Dean


----------



## Armada_4x4

has anybody called the IGFA???


----------



## dbarham

*what*



salth2o said:


> Looks like the black fog was an attempt to hide the fleetmates in his flotilla of Rear Admirals...


dude im crying good one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester

Man, please let me know where you caught that thang!!.. lol.. Top secret spot I see,, I'm sooooo jealous about minnie JAWS!, lol


----------



## fish'n4fun

He said East Matty on croaker. lol



Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> Man, please let me know where you caught that thang!!.. lol.. Top secret spot I see,, I'm sooooo jealous about minnie JAWS!, lol


----------



## ems1100

Are those birds working in the background? Looks like a huge flock of crows working. So sharks are under the crows !!!!


----------



## deano77511

*jaws*

HERE YA GO SHORTY, the shark got me


----------



## deano77511

*shark attack on kost st.*

here ya go


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

SIcko Kost street is representin You had better luck with the sharks than we did



When was that? looks like someone tall took that picture


----------



## deano77511

my boy was standing in the back of the truck,a week back in the surf


----------



## deano77511

*kost st. reef*

another 1 for shorty, see dba i have other pics.


----------



## deano77511

*kost st. reef*

here ya go shorty


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

IS THAT TROUT BIG OR THE RED LITTLE?


----------



## deano77511

He was 20 1/2,look who came by the bar last night MR.ED,said he was looking for shorty with TEAM well never mind shorts i took care of him 4 ya.


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs

aFTER last time i wasnt able to $#!T right for a week.



I wish I never woulda stump broke ol ed.


----------



## DBA

Deano did you and barham get those today?
Gotta love when the sharks get after your stringer.

Shorty you got something on your forehead


----------



## deano77511

nope i trhink about ten days ago in the surf,is the surf flat yet


----------



## DBA

Nah....me and shorty put out the big rods yesterday evening. It's still a little rough, water wasn't to bad....kinnda a sandy green

Should be postin a report when we get the pics developed. Shorty caught a catfish... and claimed it.


----------



## deano77511

i looked at the beach cam looks wadeable what u think barham wants 2 go


----------



## dbarham

ShortyStillSurfs said:


> SIcko Kost street is representin You had better luck with the sharks than we did
> 
> When was that? looks like someone tall took that picture


 today! shaqille oneal took pic u didnt know?


----------



## deano77511

me and barham giuded him out but he couldnt hook anything so he took the pic


----------

